# Eerie Street Manor 2011



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone i am new to this forum and i am only 16 years old. People might think that kids our age would make a timy small scare in the garage.. well... if you say that then tell me why we made a grown man run off my property? We are not here to "kid" around. We raised over 1 thousand dollars for a local camp and we also raised over 300 pounds of canned goods for a local food pantry. We were open for 3 days. I think thats pretty good for a bunch of 16 year olds. Here are some pictures of our home haunt this year.









Here is my backyard after day 1!








Corn Field right after the garage!

Here are some pics of inside the Haunt:



















Now Here is a pictureof the group one day scaring 2 girls in front of the haunt!









Thank you for taking time and looking at all of my hardwork this year. It was alot of fun and next year we will be doing it again and it will be bigger and scarier! Already plannng! Have any questions let me know!


----------



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

*More Pictures*

More Pics Inside Haunt!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job! Looks like you had a lot of fun and for a good cause too. It's great to see young people building their own haunts and being so enthusiastic about it! It wil be fun to see what you come up with for next year.


----------



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you we had alot of fun! We love scareing people


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As far as the money raised, do you charge an admission fee or was it all good will donations?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job! Make sure you get up to code before charging admission. Church groups and wack jobs love to target us! Looks like you guys had a wonderful time!


----------



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

We did not charge admission! We accepted donations. I was suprised how many people donated.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on everything.  looks like a fun time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your crookedy fence Your actors are very photogenic.

Congrats on doing such a great job for a charitable cause!


----------



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, that looked great! You guys should be very proud. Your haunt turned out great and you did a great thing! Good job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------

